# Πόσο κρυμμένες είναι οι κρυμμένες διατάξεις;



## rogne (Mar 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο ίντερνετ πάντως δείχνει ότι ακόμα και οι μνημονιακές διατάξεις δεν είναι τόσο καλά κρυμμένες, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που όλα τα ΦΕΚ με ΠΟΛ, Υπουργικές Αποφάσεις και λοιπά όχι και τόσο μυστικά έγγραφα ανεβαίνουν δωρεάν στον ιστότοπο του Εθνικού Τυπογραφείου, αλλά αυτό είναι συζήτηση για άλλο νήμα.



Η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση είναι συχνά ο καλύτερος (και σίγουρα ο πιο μοντέρνος) τρόπος για να κρύψεις κάτι: trust Edgar. Όλως τυχαίως, να κι ένα εντελώς πρόσφατο παράδειγμα. Συζήτηση για άλλο νήμα, πράγματι.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2013)

Το μετέφερα, λοιπόν, για να το συζητήσουμε ελεύθερα. Αν έχετε προτάσεις για άλλο τίτλο, τον αλλάζουμε. 

Στο προκείμενο: αυτές τις «μουλωχτές» διατάξεις που τις προωθεί η κυβέρνηση, ή δεν ήταν και τόσο μουλωχτές και τις πήραν χαμπάρι οι εργαζόμενοι και τις συζητούν, ή οι εργαζόμενοι θεωρούν εαυτούς έξυπνους, και γι' αυτό τις βρήκαν, ενώ ο υπόλοιπος λαός είναι ηλίθιος ή κοιμισμένος από την προπαγάνδα και γι' αυτό δεν τις πήρε είδηση. Ελπίζω στ' αλήθεια να μην ισχύει η τελευταία αυτή κοσμοθεωρία, διότι δηλώνει, εκτός από υπερφίαλο εγώ, και ρατσιστική διάθεση απέναντι στους συμπολίτες μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Ενώ θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου αρκετά εγγράμματο για να εντοπίσω έναν νόμο όταν ξέρω πού περίπου θα τον βρω, δεν είναι δυνατόν να τον εντοπίσω όταν είναι κρυμμένος σε άσχετες τροπολογίες ή ανατρέπεται με εφαρμοστικές υπουργ. αποφάσεις. Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσω κάποιον που ξέρει ή το έχει ανακαλύψει τυχαία. Αυτό δεν είναι αποδεκτό επίπεδο δημοκρατικής διαφάνειας. Κττγμ, πάντα.

Η πάγια άποψή μου για την ελληνική (και όχι μόνο...) νομοθεσία είναι ότι είναι αναίτια περίπλοκη και διάσπαρτη με αλληλοαναιρούμενες διατάξεις και ότι έχει έρθει (εδώ και καμιά 80ριά χρόνια και βάλε) η ώρα να υπάρξει πραγματική κωδικοποίηση. Σήμερα μπορεί να γίνει αυτό στο διαδίκτυο*, με συνδέσεις και σκεπτικό και ιστορικό της αλλαγής των αποφάσεων. Δεν με καλύπτει ως πολίτη, που δεν έχω τον χρόνο και τις ειδικές γνώσεις η αναφορά στο άρθρο τάδε που αλλάζει με το τάδε· θέλω να μπορώ να βρίσκω και να βλέπω εύκολα και γρήγορα (με δύο, άντε τρία κλικ του ποντικιού), χωρίς διαμεσολαβητές (βουλευτές, νομικούς, εκδότες κλπ):

(1) την τρέχουσα, τελική και πλήρη μορφή των νόμων, 
(2) την τρέχουσα, τελική μορφή των εφαρμοστικών διατάξεων (που σκόπιμο είναι να είναι εξίσου λιτές και διαφανείς)
(3) το ιστορικό όλων των αλλαγών και τις εισηγητικές εκθέσεις 
και όλα αυτά, με πλήρη ευρετηρίαση (με ετικέτες κ.λπ.)

-----------------------
_* Να τι εννοώ *σπουδαίο δημόσιο έργο*, Μπέρνι..._


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> -----------------------
> _* Να τι εννοώ *σπουδαίο δημόσιο έργο*, Μπέρνι..._



Μόνο που στο νήμα απ' όπου ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση, το δημόσιο -χμ...- έργο αφορούσε γι' άλλη μια φορά τσιμέντα, πλάκες, παρτέρια και δώσ' του τσιμέντα, πλάκες, παρτέρια... Παναπεί ράβε ξήλωνε γκρέμιζε χτίζε, παναπεί εργολάβους. Και πριν προλάβεις να με κατακεραυνώσεις, κάνε ένα μικρό γκάλοπ να δούμε τι καταλαβαίνει ο μέσος Έλληνας όταν ακούει δημόσιο έργο. Ξαφνικά θυμήθηκα το μυστρί του Παττακού και μ' έπιασε σύγκρυο μπρρρρρ


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (1) την τρέχουσα, τελική και πλήρη μορφή των νόμων


Έτσι είναι οι Κώδικες: http://www.ministryofjustice.gr/site/Default.aspx?alias=www.ministryofjustice.gr/site/kodikes


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Οι Κώδικες... ΟΚ...

Βρες τώρα εκεί μέσα τον Κώδικα φορολογικής απεικόνισης συναλλαγών που αντικατέστησε τον (υπάρχοντα στη λίστα) Κώδικα Βιβλίων και στοιχείων...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2013)

Κι ερχόμουν να πω αυτό που λέει ο Ζάζουλας, ότι όταν αναρτώνται οι νόμοι στο διαδίκτυο περιλαμβάνουν τις τροποποιήσεις τους.

Πάντως, ντοκ, όλα αυτά που λες εντάσσονται στην γενικότερη πολυπλοκότητα της νομοθεσίας, η οποία υπάρχει -από όσο ξέρω, βέβαια- στις περισσότερες χώρες του κόσμου, και αυτό επειδή ο νόμος έχει πολιτισμικά στοιχεία, απεικονίζει δηλαδή τις εν γένει αξιακές και κοινωνικές συνθήκες της εκάστοτε χώρας. Συμφωνώ ότι θα ήταν καλό η νομοθεσία να απλοποιηθεί, και υπάρχουν ήδη φωνές που λένε ακριβώς το ίδιο σε όλο τον κόσμο - μάλιστα σε κάποιες χώρες έχουν ήδη αρχίσει και έχουν αποτελέσματα. Όμως, άλλο να λες αυτό, και άλλο ότι η νομοθεσία κρύβεται για να μην τη βρουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Δηλαδή πώς θα εφαρμοστεί μετά, μυστικά; Θα ρίχνουμε φόρους, ας πούμε, αλλά δε θα το λέμε σε κανέναν; 

Εκτός αυτού, ακόμα και να ψηφιστεί ένας νόμος, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι σκαλισμένος στην πέτρα και πάει, αυτό είναι, δεν θα ξαναλλάξει ποτέ. Και να επαναλάβω ότι διαφωνώ κάθετα και οριζόντια με την άποψη που δηλώνει, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι είναι πιο έξυπνοι από τους άλλους, και γι' αυτό καταλαβαίνουν περισσότερα. Τη βρίσκω φριχτά απαξιωτική.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέει κανένας σας, εκτός απο τον Δόχτορα. Μήπως γίνεται να εξηγήσει κάποιος για ποιο πράμα μιλάτε;


----------



## rogne (Mar 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και να επαναλάβω ότι διαφωνώ κάθετα και οριζόντια με την άποψη που δηλώνει, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι είναι πιο έξυπνοι από τους άλλους, και γι' αυτό καταλαβαίνουν περισσότερα. Τη βρίσκω φριχτά απαξιωτική.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το λες και το ξαναλές αυτό. Όταν δηλαδή κάποιοι βρίσκουν κάτι σαν την κρυφοφανερή φανεροκρυφή ρύθμιση-"κλεμμένο γράμμα" που ανέφερα πριν (αυτή), σημαίνει ότι βγάζουν γλώσσα στους υπόλοιπους και τους αποκαλούν ηλίθιους; Με την ίδια λογική, θα έπρεπε να θεωρήσουμε ότι όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι, ερευνητές, επιστήμονες, εμπειρογνώμονες ή οποιοιδήποτε τέλος πάντων ανακάλυψαν, ή αποκάλυψαν, ή έστω διάβασαν ποτέ από άλλη οπτική γωνία κάτι που "υπήρχε εκεί" απαρατήρητο ήταν ανέκαθεν ρατσιστές απέναντι στους συμπολίτες τους. Και αυτό το φόρουμ, εδώ που τα λέμε, γεμάτο ρατσιστές εξυπνάκηδες είναι, έτσι; 

Εν προκειμένω, μάλιστα, είναι ολοφάνερο ότι κάποιοι, από τύχη, σύμπτωση ή ειδικό ενδιαφέρον, διαπίστωσαν κάτι που οποιοσδήποτε άλλος _στη θέση τους_ θα μπορούσε να διαπιστώσει. Και είναι επίσης ολοφάνερο ότι ο σκοπός της διαπίστωσης δεν είναι η αυτοπροβολή, αλλά, ακριβώς, η δημοσιοποίηση και η συζήτηση, όταν σκοπός των "κλεμμένων γραμμάτων" της νομοθεσίας, και όλως ιδιαιτέρως τα τελευταία χρόνια, είναι να επιβάλλονται διάφορα πραγματάκια ασυζητητί. Όσο και να συμφωνεί κανείς με τα διάφορα πραγματάκια που επιβάλλονται ασυζητητί, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις βάσει ποιας λογικής όποιος _ανοίγει συζήτηση_ γι' αυτά τα πραγματάκια προάγει τον ρατσισμό του εξυπνότερου; Απορώ πραγματικά αν το έγραψες προσχηματικά αυτό, για να πεις στην ουσία "δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει το λινκ σου" (οπότε πάσο), ή το εννοείς στ' αλήθεια...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2013)

Μα απάντησα ήδη: *Ή* οι προωθούμενες διατάξεις δεν είναι και τόσο μουλωχτές, *Ή* όποιος τις θεωρεί πράγματι μουλωχτές κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πιστεύει ότι αφού ο ίδιος (ή η ίδια, μην το παρακάνω με το γενικό γένος) τις βρήκε, ergo είναι άτομο ανώτερης ευφυίας από τους υπόλοιπους. Αν διαβάζω καλά λοιπόν το τελευταίο ποστ σου, συμφωνούμε, οι προωθούμενες διατάξεις δεν είναι και τόσο μουλωχτές. Πόσο μάλλον όταν το ίντερνετ βοηθάει στο να διαδίδονται οι πληροφορίες σαν πυρκαγιά στα ξερά χόρτα. 

Η παρατήρηση αυτή έγινε επειδή είχα ένσταση σε αυτό που λες εδώ. 

Το σχόλιο που κάνεις για το φόρουμ ειλικρινά δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Είδες εδώ κανείς να ισχυρίζεται ότι αυτά που γράφει εδώ είναι κρυμμένες μνημονιακές πληροφορίες, καταχωνιασμένες σε άσχετα μνημονιακά λεξικά και πράξεις λεξιλογικού περιεχομένου, αλλά αυτός τις βρήκε και τις ξεμπροστιάζει;


----------



## rogne (Mar 5, 2013)

Μια χαρά μουλωχτές είναι οι προωθούμενες διατάξεις, και καθόλου δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι είναι κρυμμένες βαθιά στο σκοτάδι και χρειάζεται επομένως κάποιος φωστήρας για να τις αποκαλύψει στους ιθαγενείς. Θα ξαναγράψω τα ίδια με πριν: άμα θες να κρύψεις κάτι, το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να προκαλέσεις ένα τεχνητό χάος (εν προκειμένω, από νόμους, εγκυκλίους, πράξεις κλπ.) και ν' αφήσεις απλώς την ταμπακιέρα κάπου εκεί μέσα. Αν ο στόχος σου είναι, για όσο χρειαστεί (μέχρι π.χ. το νομοσχέδιο να γίνει νόμος), να μη γίνει αξιόλογος ντόρος (δηλαδή να μην προκληθούν αξιόλογες αντιδράσεις) για την ταμπακιέρα, κατά κανόνα θα τον πετύχεις, ακόμα κι αν σε κάνουν τσακωτό μία στις τόσες.

Με την ίδια λογική, και αυτό που γίνεται εδώ, όπως και σε πάμπολλα άλλα μέρη, παρόμοιο είναι: ψάχνουμε, διαβάζουμε, ερμηνεύουμε, συνδυάζουμε, ενημερώνουμε, τέτοια στοιχειώδη πράγματα. Και μπορεί να μην τα βάζουμε με κανένα κακό μνημόνιο, αλλά, όσο να 'ναι, με μια κακή θολούρα, άγνοια, αδιαφορία, γλωσσική ιδεολογία κλπ., ε, τα βάζουμε εκ των πραγμάτων. Μας κάνει αυτό εμάς έξυπνους και τους "άλλους" χαζούς; Προφανώς όχι: δεν υπάρχει καν ο διαχωρισμός εμείς/άλλοι. Δεν βλέπω πώς διαφέρει η περίπτωση των "κρυμμένων διατάξεων". Αρκεί όμως να συνεννοούμαστε για το τι εστί "κρυμμένο".


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2013)

Βάλατε στη μέση την αντίθεσή σας του επιπέδου μνημονιακός-αντιμνημονιακός και διαφωνείτε για πράγματα στα οποία θα μπορούσατε άνετα να συμφωνήσετε. Ξέρουμε ότι σε όλες τις κυβερνήσεις έμπαιναν (και θα μπαίνουν) του κόσμου τα μουλωχτά σε σχετικά και άσχετα νομοθετήματα για να βολευτεί η τάδε πελατεία, ο τάδε κομματικός φίλος και βάλε. Κάτι είχαν πει ότι θα διορθωνόταν αυτό με κάποιο όργανο της Βουλής, με την καλύτερη δουλειά της νομοπαρασκευαστικής επιτροπής, κάτι τέτοιο — αλλά αυτό αφορά τα μουλωχτά σε επίπεδο βουλευτών, όχι τα μουλωχτά της τρόικας σε βάρος του λαού ή (για να μη χρησιμοποιήσω λαϊκίστικη διατύπωση) το γεγονός ότι γίνονται καλές και κακές τεχνοκρατικές ρυθμίσεις χωρίς να προλαβαίνουν οι βουλευτές να καταλάβουν τι ψηφίζουν ή να πάρουν οι υπηρεσίες και οι απόξω χαμπάρι τι γίνεται με τη λειτουργία αυτού του κράτους αφού αλλάζει καθημερινά. Δεν το συνεχίζω, γιατί είναι πολύπλοκο ζήτημα, και δεν θέλει ασπρόμαυρες προσεγγίσεις.

Προχτές σκεφτόμουν αυτό που έλεγε πιο πάνω ο δόκτωρ: τι ωραία θα ήταν, αντί να διαβάζεις «ο ν. 9999 του 1986 όπως τροποποιήθηκε [ακολουθούν 48 τροποποιήσεις]», να βλέπεις «ο νόμος 9999 του 1986/2010, που σημαίνει ότι ψηφίστηκε το 1986, έχουν γίνει τροποποιήσεις μέχρι το 2010, και ο νόμος είναι αυτό που βλέπεις στο διαδίκτυο, καθαρός και ωραίος, με όλες τις τροποποιήσεις ενσωματωμένες. Και, όπως λένε, μετά ξύπνησα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2013)

Δεν πρόλαβε να στεγνώσει το διαδικτυακό μελάνι που αφιερώσαμε εδώ, ορίστε ένα πρακτικό παράδειγμα σε μια άλλη συζήτησή μας. Είναι γεγονός ότι, όπως λέει η Παλ Αύρα, ο νόμος βρέθηκε, εύκολα και γρήγορα.

Αυτό που θέλω εγώ, όμως, είναι ένα άρθρο που λείπει από εκείνον τον νόμο (και από όλους τους ανάλογους νόμους) και θα πρόβλεπε, π.χ. τα εξής:

Το κάθε ΙΓΕΕ θα πρέπει να έχει υποχρεωτικά ιστοσελίδα, με σαφείς συνδέσμους προς εσωτερικές σελίδες όπου θα αναγράφονται εμφανώς
(α) τα στοιχεία και τα προσόντα του ιδιοκτήτη
(β) οι υπόλοιπες προβλεπόμενες προϋποθέσεις σύμφωνα με τον νόμο (προσωπικό, σπουδές, ποινικό μητρώο κλπ)
(γ) η άδεια (αριθμός και φωτοτυπία)
(δ) θα υπήρχε ο ίδιος ο νόμος, ολόκληρος, χωρίς μα και μου
(ε) θα υπήρχε ταυτότητα ιστότοπου με όνομα συντονιστή, διακομιστή κλπ

και τέλος, αν και το πιο σημαντικό, θα αναγραφόταν στην πρώτη σελίδα, με εμφανή τρόπο, ότι ο άνεργος δεν πληρώνει για καμία υπηρεσία

Έτσι, δεν χρειάζονται ελεγκτικά συστήματα --ελέγχει ο πολίτης.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, θέλεις να συγκρίνεις Ελλάδα με Κύπρο ή θα σε πάρουν τα κλάματα; :)

Οι ελληνικές προϋποθέσεις (δηλ. η εγκύκλιος που πάει να εξηγήσει το πώς εφαρμόζονται οι σχετικοί νόμοι): http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/Β4ΩΓΛ-ΘΧ6
Η αντίστοιχη κυπριακή κρατική ιστοσελίδα — πιο σαφής και οργανωμένη δεν γίνεται: http://www.mlsi.gov.cy/mlsi/dl/dl.nsf/dmlissue_gr/dmlissue_gr?OpenDocument


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2013)

Τελικά, το εθνικό αίτημα για Ένωση μάλλον έπρεπε να προβλέπει την απορρόφηση της μητρικής από τη θυγατρική εταιρεία...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2013)

Αγγλοσάξονες, όχι αστεία. Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα πάντως με το πόσο κατανοητή είναι η ελληνική νομοθεσία αλλά και τα περισσότερα εκ του ελληνικού δημοσίου εκπορευόμενα κείμενα είναι ότι συνήθως γράφονται σε μιξοκαθαρεύουσα, με ατελείωτες προτάσεις και πολύπλοκη σύνταξη - φαίνεται πως εκεί στο δημόσιο αν κάτι δεν είναι δυσνόητο δεν τους φαίνεται και πολύ σοβαρό.


----------

